# Puppies and jumping - and more pre-agility questions



## Tsays (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm super interested in pre-agility training too. I'd just put two "weaving" posts in the back yard and ordered a tunnel to start the games with Stella. 

Like PNWMama, I'm wary of jumping to early too (Stella is 5 Months), but she's already showing desire to jump, so is there a "safe" way for pups?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Puppies jumping of their own accord is different than "forced" jumping. Not that you are forcing your dog to jump but it is in a structured context. Puppies are really good at self regulating. I would start a puppy with poles on the ground or at 4-8" for a spoo. This is mainly to get the idea of crossing between jump standard and working with you. I don't usually run a dog at their full height until around 18 months. Racer is now 20 months old and we usually work at 16. We have done 20 before but it is hot and we are working on sequencing so keeping them low right now. He will run 24 in AKC. He often easily clears the standards even at 16.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Foundation work for jumping. This set of DVD's is from one of the premier names in jumping in the dog world, Susan Salo. It includes "Puppy Jumping" where you use "jump bumps" (basically poles on the ground) to teach your pup how to use his/her body and jump efficiently and thoughtfully right from the start. Other DVD's in the set really go into detail about "jump grids," which are different arrangements of jumps to help with skills.
Clean Run: Foundation Jumping 4-DVD Set

This book, _Agility Right From the Start_, has tons of great foundation stuff, much that you can do around the house:
Agility Right from the Start: The ultimate training guide to America's fastest-growing dog sport (Karen Pryor Clicker Book): Eva Bertilsson, Emelie Johnson Vegh: 9781890948412: Amazon.com: Books


This book is about teaching the sport-potential puppy with a solid performance foundation in mind. Lots of little tips, hints, and tricks that probably wouldn't have occurred to you naturally as being vitally important, especially if you've not raised a performance puppy before.
Clean Run: Focused Puppy

The 2 x 2 weave training DVD. I just googled "2 x 2 weaves." Tons of Youtubes with people training their dogs using it are out there, too, including my own very brief vid. (I think I posted a link in the Agility thread at one time or another.)
2x2 Weave Pole Training DVD

Don't have much room to practice? Only have one jump? Then you might like this DVD: Success with One Jump.
Clean Run: Success with One Jump 2-DVD Set

I can't let anyone with a puppy get away without mentioning Crate Games. This seemingly simple training sets a darn solid foundation that you will be *extremely* thankful for as your dog progresses in the performance world. Love of his crate, self-control, teaching the dog to *choose* what you want him to choose, rock solid stays--there's an entire philosophy here that, if you internalize it, will really help with so, so much in your pup's life.
Crate Games

Now, how can I mention Crate Games without throwing in some "It's Yer Choice"? Play it at home any time. Make it part of your life.
"It's Yer Choice" - YouTube

The Control Unleashed program is another big deal in the performance world. Helping an anxious dog gain confidence, helping a hyper, distraction-prone dog stay focused, helping a dog who has undergone trauma (like Sugarfoot after being attacked) feel safe again--the philosophies and the activities in theses books (look at the "Puppy Program" one to get off on the right foot!) are invaluable. 
Control Unleashed: Creating a Focused and Confident Dog: Leslie McDevitt: 9781892694171: Amazon.com: Books


Overwhelmed much? I think I'm going to save this post to pull out again when someone asks about Agility foundation stuff--I think I've listed all my favorites here!

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

PNWMama said:


> I keep seeing the mention of the "2 by 2 method" for teaching weave poles, but haven't been able to find information about what that is.


The most important thing you can do is going to sound the least fun - foundation work, foundation work, foundation work. A puppy that learns shaping - not luring is being setup for success and is the basis for the 2x2 method (search Susan Garrett 2x2 for info) as this is her system. 

I'd be remiss to not say though PLEASE do not start weave training with your puppy this is extremely hard on the spine of their growing bodies and as you cannot start competing until the puppy is 13-15 months minimum depending on venue you have plenty of time to wait to teach weaves. 

Most of all have fun you are starting an amazing journey! BTW please share your progress on our agility thread - http://www.poodleforum.com/24-perfo...-hunting/22143-agility-sharing-ups-downs.html


----------



## PNWMama (Mar 18, 2014)

Quossum said:


> Foundation work for jumping. This set of DVD's is from one of the premier names in jumping in the dog world, Susan Salo. It includes "Puppy Jumping" where you use "jump bumps" (basically poles on the ground) to teach your pup how to use his/her body and jump efficiently and thoughtfully right from the start. Other DVD's in the set really go into detail about "jump grids," which are different arrangements of jumps to help with skills.
> Clean Run: Foundation Jumping 4-DVD Set
> 
> This book, _Agility Right From the Start_, has tons of great foundation stuff, much that you can do around the house:
> ...


WOW! This is fantastic! Thank you so, so, so, so much for taking the time to put this together! It strikes me that this is the type of list that should perhaps be a sticky??? "Agility Fundamentals for Puppies" or some such thing...?

Off to investigate these resources. 

Thank you again!!


----------

